# Newbie needs help please



## bear-232 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey there,
I have recently found the enjoyment of being behind the lens of camera and using this as a way to express my creativity. I am by no stretch of the imagination a professional photographer and my knowledge is pretty much zero. However, as I am taking more pictures and wish to share these online what would be the best website to use? 

Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Eventer (Sep 17, 2015)

Cant really go past Facebook for gaining initial interest I think! Or Flickr? 500px? Or a blog such a Tumblr etc? even a pinterest board, all of these social media images with links back to your website - if you have one  The more the merrier, just get your name out there!


----------



## helmuc (Oct 2, 2015)

.. google+ is great as well - find groups that cover the niche you like and start sharing your photos there.

gl,
H


----------



## PJoneil (Oct 9, 2015)

bear-232 said:


> Hey there,
> I have recently found the enjoyment of being behind the lens of camera and using this as a way to express my creativity. I am by no stretch of the imagination a professional photographer and my knowledge is pretty much zero. However, as I am taking more pictures and wish to share these online what would be the best website to use?
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated.


 I really like Flickr, it is completely free now with tons of storage. There is some great inspiration there too if you ever just want to scroll through images for hours.


----------

